# Part time indian Degree



## kelynrowe2014 (May 8, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm from india and did my BCA ( part time) and have 2.5 years of experience as Network Voip engineer after completing degree. I checked the skill set and found that my profession does fall under required skill set.

Now my question is Will my bachelors be given any points? I heard people saying par time degrees are not valid but when i checked the NZ immi website it doesnt say so.

Please help me in getting out of this dilemma


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi kelynrowe,

Check here if your course and college is listed 

India

if it is not listed, you need to get it assessed from NZQA. Below is the link

Apply for a Pre-assessment Result » NZQA 

Once the assessment is complete, they will let you know if you are eligible to apply or not.

then you can proceed to apply for EOI.

Regards.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

likith_jogi said:


> Hi kelynrowe,
> 
> Check here if your course and college is listed
> 
> ...


Hi,

Is it mandatory to get it assessed? i have not seen it as mandatory field while submitting EOI , what happens in this case? also if anyone has done diploma does he/she still needs to get it assessed even if college is listed in NZQA?


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi ajay.lele83,

yes, if your qualification and university is not preset in the nz site. India 

you need to get it assessed by nzqa. 

- likith


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

likith_jogi said:


> Hi ajay.lele83,
> 
> yes, if your qualification and university is not preset in the nz site. India
> 
> ...


Hi likith,

is it possible to apply for PAR after EOI submission and mention reference number in EOI??


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Ajay Lele,

i think it is possible to apply, please check here Get international qualifications recognised for immigration » NZQA

could you please let me know how did you apply for work visa?

when i was filling EOI application i didn't get points for my qualification and education, thats how i came to know that i should go for PAR.

-
Likith Jogi


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

likith_jogi said:


> Hi Ajay Lele,
> 
> i think it is possible to apply, please check here Get international qualifications recognised for immigration » NZQA
> 
> ...


Hi likith ,

I applied and selected correct eduction and den applied for par so how will they check the result?


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Ajay,


If your university and qualification is mentioned here India you need not to go for PAR.

but my university and qualification are not mentioned in website, so i need to go for PAR and i need to put the reference no. of the same.

-
Likith Jogi


----------

